# Kabeldurchführung Gummi Obsidian 800D



## voyag3r (2. Dezember 2019)

*Kabeldurchführung Gummi Obsidian 800D*

Hallo,

für mein Gehäuse Corsair Obsidian 800D bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatzgummis für die Kabeldurchführungen oder wohl auch "Tüllen Langloch" genannt. Mit der Zeit haben meine ziemlich gelitten. Bei einem Systemupgrade würde ich sie gern mit wechseln.

Wo bekommt man aber Ersatz her?

Bei Corsair heißen die Teile "Grommets". Ich hatte bereits ein offizielles Ticket in Englisch bei Corsair erstellt. Für das 800D gibt es keinen Support mehr und geeignete Gummis wären nicht verfügbar. Die Maße waren seitens von Corsair unbekannt. Ich baute ein Teil aus und maß nach. Angeblich würden keine Grommets aus aktuellen Gehäusen passen und ich sollte mich bei Drittanbietern umschauen.

In der Größe fand ich nichts Passendes im Netz. Deshalb ein weiterer Versuch hier im Forum. 

Ist es wirklich nicht möglich passende Ersatzteile zu bekommen? Das Obsidian 750D z.B. wird aktuell verkauft und ist optisch recht ähnlich zum 800D. Die Gummidurchführungen sollten doch auch im 800D passen. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein Corsair Mitarbeiter oder Forenuser einen heißen Tipp hätte.

Hier noch die gemessene Größe: 

Außenmaße des Gummis: Länge: 9 cm;  Breite: 4,5 cm
Maße des Langloches im Gehäuse: Länge: 8 cm;  Breite: 4 cm

Angehangen noch eine intakte Durchführung und ein Vergleichsbild eines 750D Gehäuses.

Viele Grüße


----------



## voyag3r (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Gummi Obsidian 800D*

Tja - keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort. Ich bin echt unterwältigt von dem Support. Früher hatte ich bereits Erfahrung mit der Hilfe durch Corsair machen dürfen. Versprechungen wurden da nicht eingehalten. Naja!
 Spaßeshalber hier noch eine alte Reklame für das 800D Case. "Es wurde entwickelt um [...] über Jahre und etliche Hardwareupgrades hinweg als perfektes  Gehäuse zu dienen." Aha! Und dann stellt man nach einiger Zeit den Support komplett ein? 
Es wird vermutlich niemanden interessieren, ich weiß nun aber, um welche Firma ich in Zukunft einen Bogen machen werde. Macht weiter so und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr.


----------

